# emergency i need help asap please please !!



## dextersmum (Oct 18, 2011)

emergency please help guys,i am posting this in a new thread in the hope it will get answered quicker ! 
i have just come in from fireworks to find the power supply had been knocked and gone of in the brooder  i am devastated but little guy (3 weeks now 13gram) was freezing and barely alive we have run hair dryer in the brooder to warm it up while the temp got back to correct temp and ive tried holding him and breathing warm air on his face, but chick is still very weak and hardly moving eyes are closed and barely open and he can hardly cry  
please tell me what i can to to get him back i know food isnt going to help as he is not reacting to me touching his beak (normally he bobs for food) and he still has a small amount in there anyway ! his is really pale but looks to be tryign to cry but no sound is coming out !
he is propped up on his teddy and rolled up socks and brooder is right temp now but we need to get him warmed up and alert again 
srtiels can you help or is this too much for the little guy


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Being pale sounds like he is anemic. Do you have any Brewers Yeast (a pinch) or even some human B Complex vitamins, (see if you can find liquid, 1 drop) this will help with color and give the baby energy. Until you can get that once the baby is warm, and does want something to eat add 1-2 drops of honey to the first feeding.

((((HUGS))))


----------



## dextersmum (Oct 18, 2011)

thank you sooo much for you quick response, his colour was lovely at about 7pm (uk) we just found him 10pm (uk) it is now 11.35 (UK) just to give you an idea on times scales here!
to hold him he is limp and looks greys but if you shine a torch on his brooder when he is in it he look slightly pinker
about 10 mins ago i gave 2 or 3 drops of uk equivilant of pedalite to try and prevent dehydration
all shops here are closed i have no yeast type products in house i do have my own vitamin b12 tablets i use would that work and i have multi complex pro biotic vits and minerals too if they are ok how much and how do i give them

so no food then i have no honey but i have golden syrup is that ok? how many drops or cc he did sort of bob for the pedalite but slowly, he seems to be laying motionless and then will suddenly move or fidget husband is watching the brooder constantly to make sure he doesnt fall over or go on his back!
is it just that he is cold hun and i need to warm and hydrate him or will the cold have taken him too far now  he doesnt have much food left in the crop probably 0.3cc from last feed but if he is cold wont that mean he cant digest sorry to ask so many question i am just stressing and crying here as he was fantastic this morning and i was so positive about him  i feel like i've jinxed him


----------



## dextersmum (Oct 18, 2011)

i dont know how to type this but as i clicked post on the last message husband said his wings have jsut dropped and he has gone 
i feel as if ive failed him if i hadnt been out watching firework he would have been found sooner
thank you soo much for your quick response srtiels you have been wonderful and supportive the last 3 weeks i am sorry i couldnt have been a better mum  and thank you to everyone else for your support over the last few weeks it has really helped xx


----------



## leeisme (Feb 4, 2011)

Dexter, In no way is this your fault! You did not know that anything would happen. Its an unfortunate accident. You took care of that baby as well as anyone could. I feel so sorry for your loss. Do not blame yourself. Please.


----------



## dextersmum (Oct 18, 2011)

thank you leeisme i just feel devistated he was doing so well this morning better than any other day so far and now hes gone sorry i just cant help but think i'm partly to blame but i have to just tell myself hes at rainbow bridge now with is dad and has his wings


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

(((HUGS)))...fly free little one. And have your husband give you a great big hug because you have done an awesome job with the littleone.


----------



## fuzzipurr (Aug 17, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I was not your fault, you did everything you could.


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

So sorry hun , You did a great job asking questions quick you do everything that you could . There's a saying sometimes our angels are with us forever sometimes they are with us for a short time but they never leave our hearts.


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

So sorry for your loss,it's hard to loss one of our flock members as they are a part of our family and we become attached to them.You did a great job caring for him.


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

Oh my gosh! That is horrible! I hope everything turns out well for you!


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

You worked very very hard to save this baby but it was an uphill battle all the way and maybe he just wasn't meant to survive. It was a tragic accident that the power went out - it wasn't something you could have predicted, and it's not your fault in any way. You made a heroic effort to save him over a long period of time, but sometimes our best isn't good enough and things don't turn out the way we wanted. I'm sorry.


----------



## dextersmum (Oct 18, 2011)

thank you so much everyone i was beside my self with guilt last night but think i have accepted like some of you have said perhaps it just wasn't meant to be 
i think it has hit me hard after all the work we had done to keep him going so although i denied a bond it was undeniably there ! but like i told my kids he is with his daddy now and in heaven he will be strong and fully feathered and at least we had those few precious weeks with him 
thanks again guys and as i said in my intro thread i am due to rehome a fiends tiel in a few week so dont worry i wont be disappearing from the forum now chicken has passed away i still have so much to share and learn with you all xx


----------



## pluto (Oct 27, 2011)

That's so sad that this happened! I'm sorry for your loss... I can understand that feeling of not wanting to bond but finding it impossible not to!!! At least your little one was loved and well cared for while it was on earth and it's not your fault at all this happened so give yourself a hug for trying your best!
Good luck with your upcoming addition 
Willow


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

oh my.. everyone has had such wonderful words for you.. please accept our sympathies and know that .. as others have said.. this is NOT your fault. I know how frustrated and helpless you feel when things beyond your control impact your world. You know what though? The love and the care that you showed this little one while he was here.. has given him an amazing gift. And you as well. Fly free little one. It was just his time.


----------



## dextersmum (Oct 18, 2011)

oh he sure was loved Pluto i would have tried anything to keep him alive but sadly it just wasn't mean to be 
dyarianna i am shocked at the support i have received and kind words on here you have all been so supportive, i start sobbing every-time i re-read all your wonderful replies you are wonderful caring people thank you
none of you knew me before this little guys hatched and now i have all these wonderful bird loving friends i am honoured to know you all and hope to get to chat to you all in the rest of the forum as my time on here grows, maybe he was given to us for this short time so that i could find you all, god bless you xx


----------



## igottafeelin (Aug 29, 2011)

I am so sorry. You gave it everything you had.


----------



## Ozzy Rules (Jul 29, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear that - I've been following his progress and hoping he would make it x


----------



## katew (Sep 6, 2011)

I'm so sorry, when I lost my baby the guilt was awful.
Looking back now she was small and it was hard but we loved her!
the photo's still upset me a bit but it's getting better.
You did your best but fate stepped.
these things happen for a reason.
you just have to wait to find out what!


----------

